# We did it again today!!!!!!!!



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

We caught 3 more Cobia today. We busted a pair early in the dayand killed both and a single later on in the day.....After weighing them in at OUTCAST the weights were 55, 54 and 37.

No monsters today but a good day fishing anyway. I only havetwo pictures right now to post but I should get some more later.....


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

nice job, what boat are you fishing on, you guys are on fire.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Your crew is on a roll congrats. :bowdown


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dad gum Brad, you give lessons? Nice fish.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Fishing on the "Sea Ya Later" with Carl Osley..

It's a black hulled 23ft Wellcraft


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Brad K (3/17/2009)*Fishing on the "Sea Ya Later" with Carl Osley..
> 
> 
> 
> It's a black hulled 23ft Wellcraft






That explains it..That crew is top notch..


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Good job. I gotta try and get out there and hook into one of those badboys.

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

congrats on the catch.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Save some for us week-end warriors!!!!!! Great Job!!!:clap


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Congrats on one hell of a day!!

MJ


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clap great job , started to go today but everybody backed out.:banghead


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn, way to go guys. Who all went?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (3/17/2009)*Damn, way to go guys. Who all went?


Me,Carl, Michael and Jeff..

Thanks for all the kind words guys!!! It has been a great season for us so far.... I will be going again on Friday, hope our luck keeps up!!!!!..See you guys on the water


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome! :bowdown


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Brad! Just saw this one and your first report. You guys are killing em!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (3/17/2009)*Dang Brad! Just saw this one and your first report. You guys are killing em!


Thanks Wharf Rat...Only problem is it's really getting in the way of my redfishing!!!!!!:banghead,But I think I'll be alright..LOL


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brad K (3/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (3/17/2009)*Dang Brad! Just saw this one and your first report. You guys are killing em!
> ...




You all fishing in the grass flats classic this weekend?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (3/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Brad K (3/17/2009)*
> ...


I planned to bro, but I have not been over to pre-fish one time yet.....I'm going Cobia fishing again Friday so I'm not really sure. You fishin?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brad K (3/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (3/17/2009)*
> ...




Yeah...looking that way. Done a little homework...probably need to do ALOT more.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch Brad, lots of good eats.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff, as in Jeff Osley?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

No...I'm not sure of Jeff's last name


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Bastiges!!!!!:moon

George


----------



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't want exact details on location of where you caught those babies but were you east of Pcola pier or has anyone picked up any between the pass and the Pier yet? Just interested in how far they are migrating this time of the year. Daryle


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, can't wait to get to go.


----------



## SnapperJack (May 8, 2008)

Congrats! I would love to have a day like that.:clap


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Your killing me bro :banghead:banghead:banghead I have got to come put the new starter on and kill something.


----------



## kpbluewater (Jan 21, 2009)

It was Jeff Gabel, and to quote him, "It was one of the glory days!". The Sea Ya' Later II is out searching again today. I will update as soon as I hear.


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

Nice Job Guys Yall are killing me I am stuck offshore till 3/26 just sitting here looking at all the great fish. I will finally get out this weekend and I have 14 days off to fish everyday. :bowdown GREAT JOB


----------



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome catch guys. I sure hope i can do the same


----------

